# My Girl is 3!



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday Sadie!!!! What a phenomenal athlete and princess she is now! 

We are celebrating her birthday at the farm later this afternoon. Her favorite place in the whole wide world!!


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Happy birthday Sadie! What a fantastic looking dog she turned out to be. May you have many more 

Tucker and Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Big Happy Birthday to Sadie.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Happy birthday to Sadie!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Sadie!!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Recognize the fabulous photography in a couple of the pictures einspanner? You need to start taking animal pics for a living. I'm serious.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wishing Sadie a very happy 3rd birthday!! What a pretty girl!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

YO! Miss SADIE!! Happy 3 rd BIRTHDAY 2 U!!! 
Such a shining Star U Are!! 
Love and Good Wishes from Pearl & Fergy, and now Churro too!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Happy birthday Sadie, I hope you have a great one...Darcy sends you all her very best birthday wishes.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Vizsla said:


> Recognize the fabulous photography in a couple of the pictures einspanner? You need to start taking animal pics for a living. I'm serious.


I have a long way to go before I'd feel comfortable taking money for this hobby of mine. Thank you though, that's very nice to hear. Enjoy your weekend at the farm! I can't wait until the Fall.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy birthday Sadie! And many happy returns!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

belated birthday wishes Sadie ;D, Ruby's not far behind you, she's 3 next month.


----------

